
John Carmack on Joe Rogan - cryptozeus
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=udlMSe5-zP8
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20826200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20826200)

------
mantis78
Best episode of Joe Rogan yet! Joe did great by just letting John speak most
of the time. John is so fun to listen to.

